# Hot water recirculator pump timers



## bruceturnquist (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello,

I am looking on advice on adding a timer to the recirculating pump currently in use in my office building.
The pump runs continuously.
Based on late night demand and early morning starting times here I estimate that I could turn off the pumps between midnight and 5:00 am.
Would this be a smart move or would the cost of reheating the water in the loop negate any energy saving achieved by briefly stopping the pumps?

Also would there be any negative effect on water quality when cycling the pumps on and off ?


Thank you.

Bruce


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

some people just cant read the rules..........go hire a licensed plumber to fix your fuked up system ..................


----------

